# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения >  Покупка фанеры

## Ramiz1991

Подскажите, кто где покупает фанеру, желательно Ивановской области. Т.к. в продаже везде только 4 мм, а хотелось бы использовать тоньше. Просто смотрю в магазинах продаются подделки из 2 и 3 мм фанеры, причём фанера какая-то белённая, а в продаже такой не вижу, если только авиационную покупать, но она слишком дорогая. Помогите где мне [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]?

----------

